# where to go



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

So I am waiting to be referred to the fertility clinic at the womens hospital in Birmingham as a private client. I have also been looking around at where else to go and contacted the priory but they have got back to me saying they do not do donor IUI only donor IVF. Does anyone else know where is good to go in the general Birmingham/Midlands area? 
Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi MondayBaby


You could try Midland Fertility Services in Aldridge, there's an ACU at the hospital in Leicester or CARE in Nottingham.


Elpida x


----------



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you I will have a look at these


----------

